# Who rode Ramrod today?



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Did you get rained on?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I did. Oddly, we had near perfect weather. It only started to rain on the drive home. Had a good ride.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i rode my first ramrod yesterday. it was colder early on than i was expecting, but them im usually getting out of bed around 10. 3 am is a special occasion. 

good ride, i wasnt riding my a game for the first half, still i enjoyed the ride, and the chocolate croissants.









































https://gallery.me.com/kreger#100211&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=10


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The weather was perfect IMO. My third RAMROD, and this year's weather was the best of the last 3 in that, while it was COLD at the start, Cayuse Pass (the crux for me) was not too hot-- that climb can be SO much worse when it's roasting! It was sunny with good visibility, but not oppressively so.

Also, the slightly lower temps on the route make the 410 headwinds seem slightly lower (though they're always there...)


----------

